# How to convert NYSE and NASDAQ paper certificate into electronic in Sydney?



## dpk (29 January 2021)

Hi All,

Apologies if this is a question not for this thread or already answered recently.
I have paper certificate of shares listed on the NYSE and NASDAQ that i would like to convert to electronic.
can someone help find a Australian broker who can do this?

etrade want me to post my certificates to the US and im not sure thats a great idea given their postal system.
Thanks in advance


----------

